# Does DimebagTributer have Vocal Talent?



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

*Vocal?*

Hello, this isnt spamming or tryin to think highly of myself. I simply want to know if you guys think i have enough vocal talent, that i may be able to make a career of it. Here is the video of me singing/playing acoustic guitar. Please tell me what you think!! and if anyone else can sing feel free to say so, i would like to hear! I just wanted to find out if any of you sing and play, would be a new twist.

Click here to check out my video.


----------

